# Newbury Show Problem



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Hi All,

The wife and I decided to attend the Newbury Rally and further decided to site ourselves with our friends from motorhomefacts.com

So armed with our trusty MHF subscriber number we (I really) went onto the Newbury Show website and went through the booking process remebering, of course, to pick motorhomefacts.com from the club name pull-down list and entering our subscriber number where it says Membership No. Having got to the end of the page it says "you may wish to print this form for your own records" so I thought "why not?" and printed it along with all the other pages it presented to me ie payment and confirmation of payment.

Eventually I received my Automatic Order Confirmation e-mail from Warners

And what is this (shock horror) "Club Name : M.C.C." now I know I didn't put this in and I have the print to prove it as I pointed out to the young lady I spoke to about the problen (I don't have anything against MCC members but I elected to stay with the motorhomefacts.com gang)

The young lady said she would make sure my tickets were right but I will check anyway to make sure

For those of you who are coming to Newbury, please check your tickets to make sure you got what you ordered

Regards Dave (& Ellen) http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_cool.gif
Cool


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think a few people had the same problem (see the main thread)


Hope you're now set, and see you there.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We had exactly the same problem, we have only just received our amended tickets............I think there is a member of the MCC on the staff at warners trying to recruit as many members as MHF has :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Thanks bognormike but didn't know the original thread existed - obviously need to do more research before posting

I did my online booking today and whatever the problem is, it has has never been identified and resolved despite the number of occurrences - all they (Warners) appear to be doing is to react as and when anybody rings up to complain

I shall really be annoyed if I have to ring again

Regards Dave


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Whoops, Have just looked at my original email confirmation and that to has MCC. Have phoned Warners and asked them to sort out. They have promised to come back to me. Perhaps LadyJ can give Warners a list of all our subscribers that are attending.
Teach me to look at booking confirmation more closely
Ian


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Warners have come back to me and stated that they have had problems with the on line booking form with regard to MHF and MCC. They have assured me when my tickets arrive they will be for MHF.
Ian


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have been in touch three times with Warners about this the last time they said two of our members had infact booked with MCC by mistake as she has checked their original booking herself 8O seems she had not checked properly,i need to ring them tomorrow about another matter i will speak to them again,thanks for bringing it to our attention again.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I rang Warners after reading this post and they confirmed that although I had requested MHF camping it had come back as MCC. As stated, it seems like a problem with the booking system. The nice lady promised that I will indeed be in with the MHF possee


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> Warners have come back to me and stated that they have had problems with the on line booking form with regard to MHF and MCC. They have assured me when my tickets arrive they will be for MHF.
> Ian


Just received my tickets.

THEY ARE STILL SENDING MCC.

So now I have to get back to them. Surely they should have got this sorted by now. i have all the booking stges printed off in the light of the previous thread & i have NOT made a mistake.

Motorhomer


----------

